# 2013 LS KISS Stereo Upgrade



## reithi (Jul 9, 2015)

There are not many documented Cruze builds out there. This a basic build that was designed to improve sound quality with minimal equipment and custom fabrication.

I got the car for my wife four years ago after a local dealer made an offer I could not resist. It is made in Korea and comes with a 1.8 liter engine and 5-speed manual transmission. The stock stereo midbass was OK but midrange and highs were dull and lifeless. Being her daily driver, she had always wanted better sound with bluetooth for calls. The original plan was build a 3-way front plus sub active and even went as far as buying all the stuff but I had always procrastinated.

A month ago, I got the kick required to get off my behind after the left front midbass speaker started rattling. However, I was still not fired up enough for a full SQ build with a DSP, multiple amps and amp rack so I settled for a simple upgrade that would improve overall sound quality and add some bass with stuff I had sitting around.

Here is the final setup..................

*Headunit:* Sony MEX-GS820BT Single DIN
*Front Midbass:* XS-XB1621C 6" Midbass
*Front Tweeters:* Pioneer TS-T110 Hard Dome Tweeter
*Rear Fill:* Pioneer TS-A1670F Coaxial
*Subwoofer:* Pioneer TS-W261S4 in a custom sealed box
*Subwoofer Amp:* Pioneer GM-A3702 2-Channel Amp in Bridge Mode
*Speaker Rings:* Soundskins
*Speaker Adapters:* Scosche SAGMHR-634
*RCA Cables:* Made as we watched a movie with the wife.


----------



## reithi (Jul 9, 2015)

I started with wiring and mounting the sub amp in the trunk as there were not many other places it could fit. The carpet was sandwiched between two HDPE cutting boards and pre-wired before going back into the car.


----------



## reithi (Jul 9, 2015)

Next up was the sub and box. For this one, I went with a down firing 1 cu ft sealed box for accurate punchy bass. A Chevy logo was machined to give it a custom touch and wrapped in black carpet to match the trunk interior.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> But there they went .
> 
> Figure this out and I'll delete my posts for better continuity.


Pics work for me?


----------



## reithi (Jul 9, 2015)

It was time to move on to the A-pillar tweeter pods. The Sony XS-XB1621C tweeters could not fit in the stock mounting locations and didn't come flush mounting brackets. After testing a few tweeters, I settled for the Pioneer TS-T110 tweeters.

I also ordered generic plastic tweeter pods and A-pillars for fiber glass moulding in case I needed to return the stock ones. The A-pillars were then wrapped with vinyl and fitted back into the car.


----------



## reithi (Jul 9, 2015)

Now onto the door speakers. Metra speaker adapters and Soundskins rings were installed........but forgot to take pics inside the doors.


----------



## reithi (Jul 9, 2015)

Sony GS820BT was selected for it's rated output of 45W RMS per channel, just enough clean power for moderate listening levels. It also meant one amp less which resonated well with the "Simple" theme. 

The headunit was installed with a Metra kit painted to match the dash. As recommended by Sony, the power wire was upgraded to 12 gauge and connected directly to the battery.


----------



## reithi (Jul 9, 2015)

The power wires for the headunit and amp were finally soldered, heatshrink and connected. Since the car has two spare fused power connections and total current draw for the headunit and sub amp is about 40A maximum, they were connected to the spare fuse slots instead of installing a separate holder and distribution box.


----------



## reithi (Jul 9, 2015)

That's it folks.

How does it sound? It sounds pretty good for a system without DSP processing, midbass and tweeter amplification. The output is suprisingly flat, highs are well defined and not too bright and bass has a nice kick.

Just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## reithi (Jul 9, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Pics work for me?


Now refreshed


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

So you didn't keep your steering wheel functions and OEM display???? Ultimately I would like to upgrade to an aftermarket head unit but keep all the oem functionality. Those pillar pods came out sweet. I like the way you connected to the fuse box cover. I did the same thing with those fuse connections for connecting a quick connect for battery charging. Nice job on all of it. 

Rich.


----------



## reithi (Jul 9, 2015)

grtpumpkin said:


> So you didn't keep your steering wheel functions and OEM display???? Ultimately I would like to upgrade to an aftermarket head unit but keep all the oem functionality. Those pillar pods came out sweet. I like the way you connected to the fuse box cover. I did the same thing with those fuse connections for connecting a quick connect for battery charging. Nice job on all of it.
> 
> Rich.


Thank you. The main goal was keep it clean.

The GS820BT supports steering controls but the LS here does not come with steering controls option.

As regards the OEM display, it's a monochrome that provides basic stereo, clock, temperature and AC info. Had it been retained, only the clock would have worked but it's not adjustable without steering controls


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

reithi said:


> Thank you. The main goal was keep it clean.
> 
> The GS820BT supports steering controls but the LS here does not come with steering controls option.
> 
> As regards the OEM display, it's a monochrome that provides basic stereo, clock, temperature and AC info. Had it been retained, only the clock would have worked but it's not adjustable without steering controls


Do you still get the warning chimes and HVAC displays?

Kudos on the pods as well - they look great.

Kenya Motorist Club???


----------



## reithi (Jul 9, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Do you still get the warning chimes and HVAC displays?
> 
> Kudos on the pods as well - they look great.
> 
> Kenya Motorist Club???


Thanks.

I used Metra GMOS-044 interface. The warning chimes work perfectly. No HVAC display, only date and time which requires ASWCSTALK. Not sure I want to spend $90 plus shipping and import taxes to set date and time.

We have all manner of motor and special interest clubs from modern to classic cars, racing, off roading, bikers, car audio .


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

reithi said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I used Metra GMOS-044 interface. The warning chimes work perfectly. No HVAC display, only date and time which requires ASWCSTALK. Not sure I want to spend $90 plus shipping and import taxes to set date and time.
> 
> We have all manner of motor and special interest clubs from modern to classic cars, racing, off roading, bikers, car audio .


The closest I've ever been to Kenya was when I was being flown to Somalia for a mission and then in mid air it was canceled and we were flown back to Germany. I would however like to some day see the Serengeti, the pyramids and Madagascar.


----------



## reithi (Jul 9, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> The closest I've ever been to Kenya was when I was being flown to Somalia for a mission and then in mid air it was canceled and we were flown back to Germany. I would however like to some day see the Serengeti, the pyramids and Madagascar.


Serengeti is in Northern Tanzania. Together with the Maasai Mara in Kenya, they form a rich wildlife ecosystem famous for wildebeest and zebras migration. There are many places to visit here from parks, sandy beaches to mountains. 

The pyramids are in Egypt in North Africa, great place to marvel at ancient Egyptian architecture and civilisation. Madagascar is a large island off the South East coast of Africa. Never been there though have been to Mauritius to its East.

If you ever find your way here, be sure to hit me up.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I sure will.


----------

